# When the ideas decide to come out and play



## The Maven (Nov 8, 2014)

So I'm sitting and creating a presentation on Thyroid disease in pregnancy due for Wednesday, and this is the time the ideas decide to come in full force for my sequel novel. Where is that damn notepad when you need it!

Anyone else with similar experiences? Do you find yourself thinking of strangely insightful moments to write in, moment where plot holes are filled in a serendipitous clarity of thought? Do you write it down and analyze immediately? Or pen it into a note and return at a later time when it is possible to scrutinize them?

Just out of interest


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 9, 2014)

Usually in the gym or when cycling... anywhere/time my body is active and my mind isn't.
I have to let them run through my imagination and hope enough sticks for when I can get to a phone or notepad or something.
You can't really take notes while riding. In the gym you aren't supposed to use phones and shouting out loud [to get over the background noise] to jot down your fantastical ideas makes people stare...


----------



## cupiscent (Nov 9, 2014)

Shower. The ideas show up and romp around and then I realise I've been standing there for who-knows-how-long under the hot water and I'm going to be late! (Of course, by the time I settle down on the train with my notebook... all gone!)


----------



## Tom (Nov 15, 2014)

Most of my ideas hit during classes (when the professor is going so fast I barely have time to take notes, let alone jot stuff down in the margins), in the middle of the night (when I'm barely cognitively functional, let alone literate), or during fencing club (when my students will mob me if I take a water break, let alone scribble down ideas in the back of my class binder). 

Usually I get my best ideas when my mind is wandering--bored in class, jogging, doing mindless work like washing dishes. Like cupiscent, by the time I can get to a notebook and pen the idea will have magically flown out of my head as if it never occurred.


----------

